# Are you worried?



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes, I know that's only one loss and we are still 2-1 lead, but I'm not so confident now. Because of the way we played in 4th qtr, How could our shooting percetage suddenly dropped so much. The game wasn't in our tempo, neither was Game #2. Both #2 and #3 played in Mavs' way, fast paced and high scoring. That's not a good sign.


----------



## Gasol (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm not only worried,but also think that Dallas will win the series.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm worried about sura deciding to take crazy layups instead of passing the ball to yao for easy scores. it happened twice where sura drove and threw up shots that had no chance to go in(and once was right near the end that sealed the win for dallas) instead of making an easy pass to yao.

if sura and the other guards would just let yao get position, there is no one on the mavs that can stop him. why is tmac the only guy that will drive and then dump it down to yao? that play always works for an easy 2 or open 3, but tmac is the only guy that will make the pass.

yao could have been just as good in game 3 as he was in game 2. the rockets just need to get him the ball when he's in position because he has been getting good position, he just doesn't get the ball most of the time.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm apprehensive, but then again I was the same 2-0 up heading home. However you have to look at things in perspective and if we were offered 2-1 after 3 games before the series began and even after game 1 I'm pretty certain everyone would have accepted it.
Game 4 is crucial now. I'll begin to fear the worst if we lose again; I'm not sure why the players underperform at home but they just need to keep their minds on the game, a court is a court is a court wherever they are. Game 4 should hopefully be a Yao game, and if we do win, my late late prediction is the Rockets in 6.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

im annoyed because our home court has proven to be not much of an advantage at all, thus diminishing the value of those 2 road wins.

im also annoyed that we went back to ignoring Yao in the post

im concerned that Tmac wasnt as aggressive to the basket, and when he did, he often times didnt finish.

im also worried because Avery Johnson appeared more relaxed at times, and he may have gotten some outside consultation maybe from Don Nelson. and that dirk is back. and that they are playing real dallas ball.

but then i remember that we were doing well until 8 minutes left in the game when we somehow collapsed and we were fatigued. cant let that happen in game 4.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I'm not that worry because I think we're going to win this series.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I'm not worried at all...


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

honnestly, I think this gave some good momentum to dallas...if they keep it up...and let me assure they will next game...they're gonna challenge us hard...we're pretty much ****ed...


----------



## lalala (Apr 26, 2005)

i view many threads here, obviously, most people who care of the Yao and Rocket are come from China, just like scan the threads from the SOHU BBs,~~
Go rocket, and Yao

All i almost forget, i am not worry at all. trust Yao and T-Mac they can give us a satisfy answer.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

actually I'm not so worried anymore....I think the rockets have learned their lesson and will come out strong tomorrow


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the rockets have no momentum any more all there energy is gone but we do have one thing an angry tmac. i see him going for his best gm of his career mon. i see us winning it and then i think we can win at home.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> the rockets have no momentum any more all there energy is gone but we do have one thing an angry tmac. i see him going for his best gm of his career mon. i see us winning it and then i think we can win at home.


he has dominated the series, and is MVP of the playoffs so far. what more can we ask of him? this needs to be a team effort, not a 2003 Orlando. 


role players, please dont let tmac down!! get him out of this round, he deserves it.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Okay...now I'm worried.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

It's very frustrating that we have the lead down the stretch both games and just go cold. TMac just jacking up shots in those last minutes certainly isn't good, and Barry tried to do too much last game. If we could just play like how we did in Game 1 and 2, not rushing our shots down the stretch, we will be fine, but instead we're finding ourselves in a very perky situation. 

If anything, the only thing an optimist could find about our team right now is that we have the road court advantage.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Of course, how can I not be worried? Just three days ago we were all happy, coming home up 2-0. Its amazing how things change. All we had to do was win one and the series would close out. Now its 2-2, and if we lose Game 5 and 6, we lose the series. They just got lucky at the end adn we got unlucky.. of game 4... im hoping it balances out to our side now.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

lol how did we get lucky we executed and hit out shots while alot of rox players choked i mean 2 points in the final quarter? for the rox to win yao needs to stay out of foul trouble so he can play more mins otherwise imo it will be VERY hard for the rox to win

heres the opinion of the houston chronicle

Big D looks too stacked to topple
By RICHARD JUSTICE
Copyright 2005 Houston Chronicle
RESOURCES

The Rockets said what they were supposed to say. They said they'd blown another opportunity.

Maybe they even believe it.

What's the alternative? To admit you've confronted an opponent who simply is better?

Bob Sura would be more likely to set his hair on fire and run down Texas Avenue than say such a thing. Competitive people don't think that way.

The Rockets didn't get this far because they had more talent than most of their opponents. They didn't get this far on youth, speed or athleticism, either.

They have less of those things than a lot of other NBA teams. They won 51 regular-season games because they were smart and efficient and because they kept their poise at key moments.

They were going to win this opening-round series against the Dallas Mavericks by doing the same things.

Did they suddenly become dumb?

No, they didn't.

The road to Game 5
They let a second straight fourth-quarter lead slip away Saturday at Toyota Center because the Mavericks did the things the Rockets had prepared for.

They just did them better.

The Rockets lost 97-93 as a 2-2 best-of-seven series heads to Dallas for Game 5 Monday.

"It's 2-2. It doesn't matter how you get to 2-2," Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said.

Actually, it does.

The Rockets criticized themselves for a fourth-quarter brownout that included breakdowns at both ends of the floor.

"Everybody wants it so bad. We're just not poised," Tracy McGrady said.

Here's why.

The Mavericks have too many weapons. Make life hard for Dirk Nowitzki and watch Jason Terry throw in 32. Harass Josh Howard into a bad game and watch Michael Finley go 8-for-13.

Not just a bad ending
The Rockets didn't lose because they blinked in the fourth quarter.

They didn't lose because they missed six straight shots when it mattered most or because of 18 turnovers.

Maybe they lost because they were exhausted, because they spent too much time chasing players who are quicker, who shoot better and who were at their best.

Maybe they lost because of the Mavericks' smothering defense. It helped Dallas get off to a fast start, and even though the Rockets had some runs, even though they had a nine-point lead, they never looked like the better team.

It's easy to focus on the critical final moments because the mistakes were so obvious. Yao Ming committed a pair of turnovers. McGrady missed three straight shots. No one stepped up to help the stars.

Van Gundy's decision to have McGrady guard Nowitzki most of the game did three things.

It made Nowitzki's day much harder. He was 4-of-14 from the field, and while he did make nine foul shots and score 18 points, he wasn't the dominating presence he can be.

The Mavericks needed someone else to play big, and that someone was Terry, the point guard who once played for a loser in Atlanta.

Terry was brilliant in scoring 32 points. He made 11 of 18 shots, including six of eight 3-pointers. The Mavericks barely noticed Nowitzki's poor shooting because of Terry.

Having McGrady guard Nowitzki did something else. It wore McGrady down.

Maybe he missed those shots in the fourth quarter because of the defense he'd been forced to play. He tried to get others involved, but they missed shots, too.

"We can't ask Tracy to do everything all the time," guard Mike James said. "We've got to step up."

'Panic' time
McGrady came close to criticizing his teammates after the game, saying that "panic" set in during those final moments.

"When they double-team me, it's like, 'What do we do now?' " he said. "We beat ourselves. There's no question about that. We had control of the game both nights."

Not really.

The Rockets never looked like the better team at any point on Saturday. Dallas has done terrific work defending the Rockets' perimeter players and has also done a credible job against Yao inside.

Van Gundy's challenge for Game 5 will be the same as it was for Game 4: deciding who to throw at Nowitzki.

If it's McGrady again, the supporting cast has to be better.

And then again, maybe that's too much to expect against a team with so many weapons and so much of a commitment to defense.

"They missed some shots," Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said, "but we contested a lot of them, which we haven't been doing."

Series such as this one become constant games of adjustment and readjustment. The Rockets said all the right things.

Whether they can do them is another issue.


----------

